# Anyone running Nectar for the gods nutrients?



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 7, 2015)

If your running Nectar please let me know.  If you are well experienced with them, lets get some discussions going on how to best use them.  I am new to this and I am using their soiless in my grow as well.  I love this nutrient line just want to become well versed in implementing it.  I like this cause its all organic.. Save the plastic bottles and price.  I like the fact that it is all a protein nitrogen.

Anyways I am using the free boxes and will be using the bloom chaos as a foliar as soon as plants take off.  In flower I will be adding the sweetener and the fish cartalige.  Hopefully won't need some of the other bottles.  I would like to use the wetting agent for diversity of food sake but not worth paying for it.

Ps please don't come spoiling my thread on how its not organic or waste of money its mostly free.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 7, 2015)

On the nutrient schedule it has different amnts for different parts of cycle.  What would be early veg, mid veg, late veg, early flower, mid flower, and late flower? I understand the flush.  What do I look for as indicators in these to know when to switch it up.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 8, 2015)

Well I talked to some people about nectar and there is a product to use with it.  Slf-100 its basicly 4 bacteria that eat salt and calcium and some pest management and other things.  Suppose to run it with the nectar.  When using nectar there is so much calcium and stuff it bonds together with things In soil and leaves nasty cruston top soil.  This slf stuff is bacteria that eats it.  For every 2 tablespoons of hh use slf-100 1 teaspoon.  This stuff causes phosphorous lockout sometimes because there is so much biological going on he said just feed few pts higher ( more lime ) and said you shouldnt get phosphorous lockout if your aware of ph issues.  Just thought id share.  The owner of slf-100 told me the ag dept designed his label and made him say its for salt in hydro environment and couldn't put that it was biologics on label. Is he full of **** or is this how stuff works?  Is he hiding something or does uncle Sam really do this stuff?  Anyways this is what I'm going to run hope turns out ok.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2015)

I  would question this.  Unfortunately, there are way too many people who care far more about raking in bucks than being honest.  The SLF is listed for hydro and soilless medium.  I would not use it unless I was running hydro or soilless.  If it is for soil, why does it not say that on the label?  "  SLF-100 is a commercially proven enzymatic formula with over 18 years of proven success. It is a 100% organic and OMRI listed formula specifically designed to break out salts. Used as a cleanser for hydroponic systems and soilless media SLF-100 goes to work immediately to keep your system running smooth and free of toxic build up."  

At this point, you do not want to experiment with things that are counter-indicated.  Plasma, please try and stick with the basics.  I have said this before and I will say it again.  You have to learn to walk before you can.

Things that are good for your plants should not cause other things to lock out.  I do not use Nectar of the Gods, but I would NOT use something that caused lockout of one of the major nutrients and left crust on top....ewwww....icky.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 9, 2015)

Slf 100 is 4 types of bacteria.  He said the dept of ag designed his label.  But the manufacturer of mt nutrients, Scott whom I'm in personal correspondence with told me he uses it.  This line has 100x (threw big number for emphasis) more calcium than any other line.  The liquid bone meal that you use 2-6 tblspoons a Gallon bonds with stuff in soil.  It is also the driver for nutrient line.  It does gum up top layer of soil.  It becomes unavailable to plant the slf makes it available.  I'm just asking anyone here if the ag dept does interfere and control labeling to this extent.  I've got good faith in nutrients.  I used it last year and bud came out nice.  One bowl I smoked looked just like the flower I put I it AFTER I smoked it. Lol.  Just was white and not green.  Anyways it is a good line I've just got to learn it.  I had hard layer on my pot Last go.  That's normal for the line.  I'm in a fully amended coco Pete soiless.  The product slf100 adds microbes that make the bone meal residue available.  It can become so alive that ph drops and that locks out the phosphorous.  I didn't have that problem Las year.  I know I needed more phosphorous Las time.  I also know I had lots of it caked on top of soil.  I hear what your saying though.  I chose nftg line to run and their soil.  Hopefully it works out.  Last year I fed full str to flush and flushed with bonemeal and bud came out very nice.  I also fed full str and didn't look at plant for needs.  That was first run.  Had small yield though.  Also had many many problems not feed related.  The owner of nftg told me to use slf-100 at 2 tsp gallon 1x week in full feed.  I talked to owner nftg after posting that.  I hopefully will be able to show a nice grow.  I am saying the line is good regardless of the caked soil.  Slf100 is how you get rid of it and make it available.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2015)

Here is my big question and you should ask the guy if you are corresponding with him...Why do the instructions say that it is to be used with hydro and soilless?  If it is to ge used with soil, why aren't there instructions for soil?  Remember that this guy is trying to sell something--unfortunately they are not always honest.  You said when you first came on this site that you had not grown before.   And  not because you don't want to hear about being 100% organic or you are not organic....I will leave.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 9, 2015)

I've had one outdoor grow with me and friend I took care of them.  Helped another friend before.  Never done my own or indoor.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 10, 2015)

So its labeled as an enzyme product so they don't have to tell how it was stabslized.  It's a new science process they didn't want to tell Ag dept or anyone.  On their web page there is a salinity article that talks about using it in a big ag environment fields.


----------

